# Algarve Aspirations



## andy_sullivan (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone! I just discovered this forum while researching the possibility of emigrating to the Algarve with my girlfriend hopefully within the next 12 months or so. After giving up on the idea of Australia with all its rules and complications we found out how much simpler it would be to move to Portugal instead. However, I am a little sceptical that I have not been able to find any sort of legislation for this kind of move. Can it really be as easy as just renting and going? There must surely be some legal red tape to cut? Can anyone point me in the right direction? The plan being for us to visit in the coming months to look over some long term letting options and then we need to look in to the possibility of employment for my other half, since I already work in Asia and don't require immediate employment in order for us to be self sufficient out there. Any tips and experiences would be most welcome, we hope that in due time I could leave my post in Asia and both settle there and support ourselves with employment within the local area.

Thanks in advance


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Andy,
working here? Forget about it, the wages are rubbish. If you are both European citizens then you can just move out here without any red tape at all. Rental properties on the Algarve are plentiful, it all depends on your price range, don't forget you will be renting in a holiday hotspot and the prices may reflect this.
Good luck.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

silvers said:


> Hi Andy,
> working here? Forget about it, the wages are rubbish.


 A little harsh !!!!!

It is relative, for example compared to India probably not, compared to Scandinavia....most definitely.

The compensation as we all know is the better weather than the UK.

R


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Rob,
I agree about the weather but the wages are rubbish. 45 hour weeks for €450 a MONTH!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

silvers said:


> Hi Rob,
> I agree about the weather but the wages are rubbish. 45 hour weeks for €450 a MONTH!


True

It is not much money at all.


----------



## andy_sullivan (Feb 18, 2011)

silvers said:


> Hi Andy,
> working here? Forget about it, the wages are rubbish. If you are both European citizens then you can just move out here without any red tape at all. Rental properties on the Algarve are plentiful, it all depends on your price range, don't forget you will be renting in a holiday hotspot and the prices may reflect this.
> Good luck.


So it really is as simple as just finding a place to rent and turning up? That surprises me, but in a good way it makes things alot easier. All I need to worry about now is local ammenities and of course employment. While I am still working in Asia it's not biggie but at some point I will get fed up of being away (3 1/2 years so far) and want to stay home and work.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Finding work has a lot to do with where you decide to move to, how much Portuguese you speak and what skills you have.
The basic wage here is very low compared with some other contries, 
depending on your skills would it be best to start a business?(or buy one) that way you will not have to settle for low wages. although its easy to start a business here a lot of care should be taken as to what you plan to start, and the location.

best advice i can give is dont worry about work to start with, just come here and see if you like it, spend a couple of months renting, perhaps even try a few different locations over a period of months, that way you will get a feel for the country and lifestyle, culture etc, and also be able to look at work oportunities while you are here.


----------



## andy_sullivan (Feb 18, 2011)

I was kind of hoping to get by with zero Portuguese until I could learn it. The plan being to find work in amongst the expat community. This is just a presumption but I thought there would be alot of brits in concentrated areas and that would then consist of the usual employment requirements that any community needs such as running of schools, hospitals, shops etc etc. If this is not the case then I think my own business is something I will have to explore!!


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

I've just joined the forum, and am also thinking of moving out to the Algarve where I have lots of friends already. Will be looking to this forum for ideas on finding a place, connecting up to utilities, healthcare etc.


----------

